# diseño de planta electrica con motor gigante a diesel



## mixe (Jun 15, 2007)

hola a todos:
Resulta que tengo un cliente que tiene granjas acuicolas y utiliza uno motores enormes de la marca caterpiller para accionar una bombas para suministrar de agua esas granjas. Los motores estan encendidos una gran cantidad de horas y se desperdicia una gran cantidad de energia, mientras la gente que se encuentra ahi, sufre por no tener energia electrica. Que tendria que saber yo para diseñar una planta con dichos motores?Que accesorios necesito? Como se conectan?

Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 15, 2007)

hola realmente no se como se hace eso pero pero creo que lo que tendrias que hacer es conectar una barra de hierro o acero a un eje de un generador por ejemplo un motor electrico si le giras el eje produce energia y sale por donde uno le conecta la energia para que gire el eje creo que hay muchas formas por ejemplo podrias ver como son los montajes de las plantas hidroelectricas para que te des una idea, una central hidroelectrica no es muy diferente lo unico que cambiaria es que en vez de usar agua para girar el eje usas la potencia de un motor que la transformadorrma en E rotacional y la E rotacional el generador la transformadorrma en E electrica saludos y cualquier otra duda consulta ya que parece muy beneficioso para la gente que nesesita energia ..


----------



## Dano (Jun 15, 2007)

A ciegas es muy difícil contestar.

Si el generador tiene correas de goma como la de los motores le puedes acoplar 2 o 3 alternadores de 80 o más amperios, luego a la energía la acumulas en unas cuantas baterías, un ejemplo podrían ser baterías de camión.
Luego con esta energía intentas usarla todo lo posible con el voltaje que trae, puede ser 12 o 24 volts. Luego para los televisores y demás electrodomésticos tendrías que armar una gran fuente switching o más de una pequeña.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2007)

Por que no analizas la convercion de los motores a grupos electrogenos y las bombas a electricidad generada por esos grupos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 16, 2007)

Te recomendaria que consigas gente que sepa mucho del tema porque no es cosa de enchufar un generador y ya... hay que estudiar muchos factores de cupla y velocidad de los motores para ver cuanto se puede aprovechar al generar electricidad, y si conviene generar la electricidad y accionar bombas electricas o utilizar los motores para bombear y generar independientemente... De cualquier modo el desperdicio siempre suele ser alto en estos tipos de instalaciones... 
En lineas generales, no es lo mismo un motor para generador que un motor para una bomba pues los requerimientos de velocidad, cupla, arranque y otros factores difieren radicalmente, y corres el riesgo de que al ponerlos a generar electricidad pierdas mucho mas rendimiento....
Si tienes una corriente de agua continua tambien aparece la posibilidad de dejar los motores como estan y pòner una pequeña turbina para generar electricidad a partir de una caida de agua que no necesita ser muy importante. Esta opcion en mas segura para los motores pero es un poquito mas compleja en cuanto al diseño de la turbina que pongas, lo he visto aplicado en campos con rios y lugares asi y si que les sobra corriente...
Por otro lado debes tener mucho cuidado en cuanto a como se realiza la instalacion pues defectos en las bases o en los acoples pueden muy rapido destruir completamente los equipos...
Yo he visto instalaciones en campos para riegos y te puedo asegurar que son cosas que se piensan mucho.... te recomendaria encontrar gente especializada en el tema...


----------



## mixe (Jun 18, 2007)

hola a todos:
no pense en tener tantas respuestas rapidamente , asi es que muchas gracias.
El motor ya cuenta con sus propios alternadores, lo que se me ocurria a mi era imitar el sistema electrico que utilizan las cavadoras para su iluminacion, las cuales tienen motores de este tipo, es decir usar los mismos accesorios. Creo que existe un aparato en los autos que es el que se encarga de controlar la carga. Existe ese mismo aparato en los vehiculos pesados? Que tipo de baterias tendria que usar? 
En este momento el lugar cuenta con un sistema fotovoltaico. Con que o como se alternarian estos dos sistemas?
Si alguien me puede pasar un link donde pueda ver el sistema electrico de vehiculos pesados a detalle ,se lo  agradeceria.


----------



## NESTOR (Jun 18, 2007)

mixe dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos:
> no pense en tener tantas respuestas rapidamente , asi es que muchas gracias.
> El motor ya cuenta con sus propios alternadores, lo que se me ocurria a mi era imitar el sistema electrico que utilizan las cavadoras para su iluminacion, las cuales tienen motores de este tipo, es decir usar los mismos accesorios. Creo que existe un aparato en los autos que es el que se encarga de controlar la carga. Existe ese mismo aparato en los vehiculos pesados? Que tipo de baterias tendria que usar?
> En este momento el lugar cuenta con un sistema fotovoltaico. Con que o como se alternarian estos dos sistemas?
> Si alguien me puede pasar un link donde pueda ver el sistema electrico de vehiculos pesados a detalle ,se lo  agradeceria.


 los motores caterpillar por lo general traen para para acoplarle mas de un alternador, lo que se me ocurre es lo siguiente:
los alternadores vienen de diferentes capacidades  voltage y amperaje  y los alternadores generan corriente alterna en onda senosoidal. y por lo general son trifasicos
deberias conseguirte un circuito que eleve la tension que producen dichos alternadores para poder aproechar la energia perdida del motor o simplemente con las baterias que prenden el motor porque ya que pasa ansendido constantemente estas van a estar recibiendo carga todo el tiempo

en cuanto al acople de un generador electico al motor, lo veo muy dificil porque:

los generadores electricos estan diseñados para funcionar a una determinada RPM(revoluciones o vueltas por minuto por lo cual tendrias que ajustar las RPM del motor a las RPM que funciona el generador y como la bomba tambien esta acoplada ya se alteraria el funcionamiento de la bomba de agua.


si lo acoplas en la parte de la volanta(parte trasera del motor ) es diferente si lo colocaras en el damper parte delantera por que se invertiria el sentido de rotacion y tendrias que utilizar un inversor de giro.
 ademas hay que tener presicion en el acople, ya que una mala alineacion te romperia el cigueñal del motor u causar otros daños


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 21, 2007)

Habria que diseñar alternadores para que la frecuencia sea la deseada.

Mi opinión es que utilices alternadores de vehículo, con su correspondiente controlador-rectificador, y la salida la lleves a unos convertidores de 12V a 220, como tantos existen en el mercado. Dispondrás de 220V a partir de una fuente de 12V procedente de un alternador.

Si precisas corriente  cuando no estan las bombas funcionando, utiliza baterías de vehiculo, que estas se cargaran en su momento.

Aquí hay unos cuantos inventos útiles:
http://www.ikkaro.com/construir-aire-acondicionado

Y si quieres ver un convertidor de 12 a 220 aquí lo tienes como ejemplr:

http://www.isesatv.com/ecomerce/c142.html

Tambien puedes combinar varias fuentes de energia, como la solar y la eolica para abastecer de energia tu hogar.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 21, 2007)

digamos que ese aireacondicionado se puede mejorar mucho


----------



## Dano (Jun 21, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> digamos que ese aireacondicionado se puede mejorar mucho



Mas bien diría bastaaaaaante.

Saludos


----------

